# Looking For WW2 Animal Transport Ships Photos & Data



## billlayton_50 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello: I am looking for a way of locating Information & Photos of the troopships that carried Animals (Mules and Horses) across the oceans to Europe and into the South Pacific Islands. There were 19 ships that carried the animals that pulled the equipment and light Howitzers in to combat. The ships I can’t find any data or photos are listed below. Thanks Bill Layton

S.S. Alice Forter 
USAT Charles W. Wooster 
USAT Cyrus W. Field 
S.S. Jansenn 
USAT John J. Crittenden 
USAT Jose Navarro 
USAT Joshua Hendy
S. S. HEVADAN
USAT Samuel H. Walker
USAT Santiago Iglesia
USAT William J. Palmer
USAT William S. Halstead
USAT Zona Gale

Ships I have Photos of are:

S.S. F. J. Luckenbach 
S.S. Henry Dearborn 
S.S. Mexican 
S.S. Peter Silvester
USAT Tjinegara
S.S. Virginian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome Billy, glad to see you took my advice. 
Best of luck with your enquiry, Raymond


----------



## Pop Alexandra (May 15, 2017)

Any update on this topic? 
I'd love to hear if you found any data on the ships.
_________________________________________
Alexandra from Cargolution


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

CHARLES W.WOOSTER.grt 7176.built 1944 by Delta SB Co.New Orleans.scrapped Brownsville.8.10.1969. CYRUS W.FIELD.grt 7176 built 1943 by Permanente.Richmond.scrapped Wilmington 27.11.1961. JOHN J.CRITTENDEN.grt 7176 built 1943 by St John's River.Jacksonville.scrapped Kearny 15.5.1968.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

JOSE NAVARRO.grt 7244.built 1943 by Todd-Houston.Houston.sm/t(U178) 8.20N/73.35E/26.12.1943.and sank.(Houston-Calcutta,Mules,Fodder,Military Stores). JOSHUA HENDY.grt 7176.built 1943 by Permanente.Richmond.scrapped Kearny.27.11.1964.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

SAMUEL H.WALKER.grt 7244.built 1943 by Todd-Houston.scrapped Kearny 3.7.1964. WILLIAM J.PALMER.grt 7176 built 1943 by Permanente.Richmond.mined 45.34.30N/13.32.30E/ 4.8.1945.(New York-Trieste.clothing,barley,horses.beached and scrapped. ZONA GALE grt 7176 built 1943 by California SB Corp.Terminal Is.scrapped Kearny 19645.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

ALICE F.PALMER.grt 7176 built 1943 by California SB Corp.Terminal Is. sm/t(U177)26.30S/44.10E/10.7.1943(Colombo-Durban.Ballast) WILLIAM S.HALSTED.grt 7191.built 1943 by Bethlehem Fairfield SY.Baltimore.rename 1951 OCEAN C.1952 OCEAN LOTTE.1955 OCEAN NORA.1957 ANDROS LEGEND.1963 SAN REMO.scrapped Hirao 9.5.1968.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Transportation of Animals - US Army Medical Dept.
with lots of info and links to photos etc.

https://history.amedd.army.mil/booksdocs/wwii/vetservicewwii/chapter15.htm

scroll down to section(left hand side) 543, use their server to search.

https://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ship/3159.html-S.S. Jose Navarro,
Completed	1943 - Todd-Houston Shipbuilding Corp, Houston TX 
Owner	Grace Line Inc (W.R. Grace & Co), New York 
Homeport	Houston 
Date of attack	27 Dec 1943	Nationality: American

New Orleans (19 Dec) - Port Said - Aden - Calcutta - Colombo 
cargo - 3000 tons of Army cargo, including mules, fodder, pipes and landing mats


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

SANTIAGO IGLESIAS.grt 7191.built 1943 by Bethlehem Fairfield SY.Baltimore.scuttled off New Jersey 16.9.1965 in underwater explosive test NE ADAN.grt 10654.built 1946 by Kaiser Co.Vancouver.Washington.as WILLIS VICKERY.renamed 1951 NEVADAN.1957 COAST PROGRESS.1963 HAWAIIAN LEGISLATOR.scrapped Pusan.15.3.1979.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

J.F.LUCKENBACH.grt 7907.built 1943 by Western Pipe.San Francisco.as SEA BARB.renamed 1949 F.J.LUCKENBACH.1960 P&T SEAFARER.1963 AMERICAN HAWK.limpet mined Qui Nhon 14.6.1971.& scrapped Hong Kong 1971. HENRY DEARBORN.grt 7176.built 1942 by Oregon.Portland.scrapped Portland.26.2.1960.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

PETER SILVESTER.grt 7176.built 1942 by California SB.Terminal Is. sm/t(U-862)34.19S/99.37E/6.2.1945.(Los Angeles-Colombo.mules and war material.) TJINEGARA.grt 9227.built 1931 by Nederlandsche SB.Amsterdam. sm/t(U-169)23.10S/165.00E/25.7.1942.(Brisbane-Noumea)


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

MEXICAN.grt 8580.built 1907 by Union Iron Works Co.San Francisco.scrapped Brunswick. VIRGINIAN.grt 1914.built 1903 by Maryland Steel Works Co.Sparrows Point as MAINE.renamed 1907 VIRGINIAN.scrapped Philadelphia.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

JANSSEN.grt 1200.built 1943 by Brown SB.Houston.stricken 1.7.1972.sold 15.10.1973.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*The Seagoing Cowboys*

https://seagoingcowboysblog.wordpress.com/tag/ss-charles-w-wooster 

https://seagoingcowboysblog.wordpress.com/tag/liberty-ship/ - The S.S. Zona Gale was one of the first Army mule carriers to serve UNRRA, June 1945. Photo courtesy of Lowell Hoover.

follow the link and away you go 

s.s.Zona Gale and crew members of the Charles W Wooster 1945 at Athens. The photo of the Charles W Wooster taken at Bremen


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cool Looking For WW2 Animal Transport Ships Photos & Data*

hello Bill, some of these 7,000 "seagoing cowboys" had sailed in earlier years on the military transports, and many have recorded their experiences transporting horses and cattle to both hemispheres, with a goodly number of accompanying photos. Some interesting reads too. 

years ago I joined a ship carrying pedigree horses and cattle and couldn't understand why the 1st mate had wanted relieved. On asking the question he asked, if I'd ever - "looked into their big yellow eyes."
It transpired he couldn't find the heart to pull the trigger when it was necessary.


----------

